# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  ارجو المساعدة

## القانونية العراقية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
 كيف حالكم إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 
ارجو المساعدة اني محامية وعملي يتوجب على ان انظم عقود مختلفة بالغة الانكليزية ولا اعرف كيف الصياغة فارجو مساعدتي بذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------

